
Monopoly guy is photobombing the Senate's Equifax hearing - bifrost
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/04/someone-dressed-like-the-monopoly-guy-is-photobombing-the-senates-equifax-hearing.html
======
tyingq
Since someone will ask...it seems the Monopoly guy never had a monocle.

[https://www.quora.com/Did-Mr-Monopoly-ever-have-a-
monocle](https://www.quora.com/Did-Mr-Monopoly-ever-have-a-monocle)

